# Культурный раздел > Графика > Фотографии форумчан >  мой мирок, Zaraki)

## zaraki

:45673565653:решил и я создать темку - так ничего особенного всего по немножку будет    :6767:

----------


## zaraki

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## zaraki

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## zaraki

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Последняя работа понравилась! Да и стихи у меня похожие были))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

А мне вторая работа по душе

----------


## zaraki

уже почти отцвели =(
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Интересно получились.

----------


## zaraki

паучок - вместе плавали в субботу)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

И на мобильник  иногда снимать можно

----------


## zaraki

Можно
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
............самсунг е-790..................................нокиа 7610...........................cони эриксон z550i

но фотоаппарат все же лучше

----------


## Mouse

Вторая фотка - я такой вид часто встечаю - собаки внизу, кошки сверху. Только один раз видел, чтоб псы спали на лавке на остановке))
А фотки красивые!

----------


## zaraki

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## zaraki

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Там где паук, он на рогозе сидит, или это мелкая травка? Просто мне кажется это большой зверь. Аж передернуло))

----------


## zaraki

Блин вопрос с подвохом, я хз де он сидит это старые листья (толи от осоки толи от рогоза) плавающие в заводи

----------


## vova230

А не удавалось заглянуть пауку в глазки? Я все никак не могу найти такую точку чтобы взлянуть лицо к морде

----------


## zaraki

они стесняются) не хотят лиц показывать

----------


## zaraki

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
По дороге домой

----------


## arshin

>

----------


## zaraki

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Новая модель триджика =)

----------


## Mouse

> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> Новая модель триджика =)


Это "тюнинг"* или заводское производство?

* в данном случае: всунул в юзб-порт и повернул на 90 градусов)))

----------


## JAHolper

acer? =)

----------


## zaraki

Не, самсунг
тюнинг =) причем такой что вчера все блохи повыздохли когда он произошол ( дтп с участием летающего ноута и дверного косяка - НЕ РАЗМИНУЛИСЬ)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> А не удавалось заглянуть пауку в глазки? Я все никак не могу найти такую точку чтобы взлянуть лицо к морде


Мне пару раз удалось взгялуть в лицо 4х глазому милахе, но нету возможности скинуть фотки на камп, мб позже залью

----------


## zaraki

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
на пределе(

----------


## Mouse

Неплохо получилось)) Тем более без штатива!

----------


## vova230

А я профукал такой кадр вчера. Там серп был поменьше, но сама луна выглядела как-то особенно крупно. Только фотик был у меня недоступен, а пока домой добрался, так луна и скрылась.

----------


## zaraki

заката однако

----------


## zaraki

Стрекозлы

----------


## Mouse

коллекция трофеев увеличилась))

----------


## zaraki

еще один в копилку ) капец я кажись папку макро случайно очистил и корзину тоже(

----------


## zaraki

кузнечик походу инвалид

----------


## zaraki

:Laie_51:

----------


## Mouse

Это панорама или обрезаная фотка? Если первое, то чем склеивал? Видно место стыка)) А в общем молодец, если начал фотошоп осваивать)) А то закралась мысль, что это фотик всё сделал!

----------


## SDS

> :Laie_51:


Эхо партизанской войны?

----------


## zaraki

:acute:какие у тебя мыслишки, эт действительно фотик сам клеил - на этой я стыка не вижу а вот вчера сделал фотку так там ппц как криво склеено даже сохранять не стал =(
 а картинка эта эхо советской безалаберности =)

----------


## zaraki

Стрелолист и водомер обыкновеный - позировал как настоящая модель

----------


## zaraki

мааткоо  яйкоо

----------


## zaraki

рогоз

----------


## zaraki

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## zaraki

В полете

----------


## JAHolper

Вау =)
Стыкуется)

----------


## Mouse

> В полете


я тоже долго пытался сфоткать эту муху в полёте, но пока не получилось)
Молодца!))

----------


## zaraki

ну, когда целился она еще сидела а вот пока затвор соображал успела взлететь )

----------


## zaraki

кстати, крепеж на штативах для всех фотиков стандартный или разные?
и это, ремкомплекты для ноутов продаются? я сегодня кнопки поплавил феном (чай разлил решил просушить) а одна так и вовсе вылетела

----------


## Mouse

Для штативов головки вроде все одинаковые. А самый безопасный способ при покупке штатива - взять с собой фотик))

А то что ты с ноутом сделал  -:h0915:

----------


## zaraki

Улыбнитесь -вас снимает скрытая камера

----------


## Mouse

Смотри, вуаерист, поймают мужики тебя в кустах, ну и ... ты понял))

----------


## zaraki

) это я ему мстил за то что он подглядывал за мной когда я загорал
 а мот и не он... но кто-то минут 5 стоял и... х)

----------


## SDS

> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Вроде ничего, но косить иногда надо.

----------


## zaraki

штатива

----------


## zaraki

...

----------


## zaraki

против солнца - корявка а не фото(шматрица вешалась)

----------


## zaraki

Скалолаз

----------


## Mouse

> Скалолаз


Правильно, наверху много интересного, и есть старая поговорка: нету лучшей красоты, чем пописать с высоты)))
Он у тебя на штатив оценивающе приглядывался, смотри - стащит твой фотоэквип и дёрнит в горы.

----------


## zaraki

я ему дерну)

----------


## Sanych

> Скалолаз


Прикол, и на задницу мягко падать

----------


## zaraki

тяжолое утро - млин и кто тут заборов понаставил..

----------


## zaraki

кузнец мутант

----------


## Mouse

> тяжолое утро - млин и кто тут заборов понаставил..


Зачётные комменты, только чего-то плохо видно. На туман не похоже.

А кузнец тот - цикада

----------


## zaraki

а вот как раз это туман, да такой что с растояния метров 10-ти уже почти ничего видно небыло

цикада говориш а я думал соронча.. но все равно стремно в руки брать. каким-то я брезгливым стал последнее время

----------


## zaraki

улитка

----------


## SDS

> улитка


Я - строитель.
И есть у меня шальная инженерная мысль, что эта конструкция - здания нашего будущего, когда нам подопрёт.
Композитов, правда, пока таких нет.

----------


## zaraki

жаль не съедобные

----------


## JAHolper

Зато улитки съедобные =)

----------


## zaraki



----------


## Mouse

На первой фотке можно использовать встроенную вспышку - для подсветки переднего плана, или немного фотошопа - так как фотка не пересвечена, то информация о деталях осталась:

----------


## АВИАТОР

Ну да, как-то совсем темновато...

----------


## zaraki



----------


## Mouse

По центру хорошо получилось, но верх обрезан( А так освещение самое оно. А крайние можно подретушировать в фотошопе. В целом - неплохо получилось, молодца!

----------

